# Buffalo Worms Alphitobius diaperinus



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with Alphitobius diaperinus larvae AKA Buffalo Worms? 
Ever feed them out to anything? 
Any experience culturing them?


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

I believe they are AKS "Lesser Meal Worms"...


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

They look like Tenebrio obscurus mini mealworm/Lesser(same as the Lesser??)
I culture them the same as my mealworms.They produce faster than Tenebrio molitor,and tend to stay on top and move around more than the Tenebrio molitor.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

T obscurus are a much larger beetle. These adult beetles are only about 6mm.


----------

